#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] 毒舌區的設置

## T-Bone

毒舌區的設置(文長,請發揮耐心看完,感謝喔)

有鑒於國內外的一些攝影繪圖等美術論壇,為了增進技術上的交流
而不是只是一堆人拍手叫好,或是比較含蓄的建議(因為網路禮儀)

有些較用心的作著是真的想要虛心接受批評與指教
而太過不明確(禮貌性)的建議與評論,其實對於作者的作品
很難有實質上的助益.

而論壇可以設定一種叫做'毒舌'的規則

毒舌是一個願打一個願挨的情況下設置的,也同時考驗作者的EQ與IQ
必須要有被震撼教育的心理準備,才能將作品投入毒舌區中

毒舌區是公平的,無階級或菁英問題,那不是毒舌區應有的功能
當一個作者的作品打上毒舌的記號時,你將面對有心會員的關心

在責任的前提下,哪怕是小畫家鼠繪到專業繪圖軟體的作品
都享有毒舌或被毒舌的資格

作者與評論者皆無須具備專業的學術背景才能毒舌或被毒舌,
有時候非專業的意見跟專業的意見一樣都能直指要點

毒舌絕對不是讓作著亂PO圖,讓會員不負責任的羞辱與任意恥笑作著,
作著與評論著都必須有清楚的責任與規範
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

作者A:"我丟一張圖,各位看看吧"(你要我看哪裡阿= =都畫的很爛?!!?)
作者B:"無聊寫了這個,很傷眼勿看"(既然傷眼,又何必PO出來呢)

評論者C:"三歲小孩的爛塗鴉都比你好,給我砍掉重練"(你的重點在哪...)
評論者D:"看到你的作品時我就知道了...你還是放棄吧"(看到你我也放棄了)

以上都是錯誤的毒舌示範,作著沒有對自己作品負責.祇想碰碰運氣
再加上也沒有強調主題給各位來毒舌.而評論者也是給予沒有建設性
無意義的回應或侮辱性諷刺的用詞,這些皆不可取
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
太過謙虛與偽善不是毒舌區的標準用詞
給予意見後能協助補上修改的範例更佳(或提供不侵犯版權的參考圖片與網址)

重點在於讓作著直接感受有用處的批判或修改意見等等
但作者也能自行對被毒舌的部分提出解釋,以及選擇性的接受適當的毒舌
而毒舌者能自由的提供最直接最犀利的回應,

毒舌系統在技術上感覺應該是利大於弊,雖然不是最好最棒的制度,也行之有年
希望毒舌與被毒舌兩者都能對事(作品)不對人(獸)
讓整個毒舌系統能夠發揮應有的功能

新手半新手與老手神手鹹豬手也能在毒舌規範下吸收或交流技術與經驗,
好的作品吸引好的作品,也能提高論壇的教育素質

無須另闢新版面來放置毒舌用的專區
只要在繪圖切磋或是原創版則一加入[毒舌]主題類型即可

在配合版規與公告的大量宣傳,使會員能完全了解毒舌區的真正功能
而不是淪為公報私仇無責任謾罵筆戰等等的版面

PS:
T-Bone是覺得放在繪圖切磋比較適合,也不影響原版面的功能
 一可能可以減少原創區不成熟或不完整的原創作品,提高完整作品的曝光率
 二來增加以及提高繪圖切磋版的技術互動管道與人氣

PPS:
但新註冊帳號的閃光筆戰文可能會是問題之一
會記仇的會員,以及小朋友(指心理非生理)也是頭痛的問題

PPPS:
文章區也能適用於毒舌規則,例如錯別字,錯誤的用詞,標點符號,壓韻平仄等等

PPPPS:
只是一個想法,還請有興趣的各方大德參與討論,補充,修正...

PPPPS:
我相信有很多獸都很熱切的想提供正確,有責任的毒舌服務=v=

----------


## yoyo虎

恩~如果不是毫無意義的嘴砲和謾罵
而是直接地講出畫作上或是文章的錯誤
的確有助於貼圖者的進步呢

不過在下認為
一些批評用較為溫和的方式是可行的
像是哪裡畫不好就可以說
"恩...我覺得XXX有點怪耶..."
有錯字也可以說
"疑?在下來抓錯字了XD"之類
其實都足以準確傳達到發圖者的腦中了

就像是世界上有膠囊的存在一樣
藥物用膠囊包起來，比較容易吞嚥
如果直接吞藥粉，雖然效果都是一樣的(只是時間發作早晚的差異)
卻會讓吃藥的人感到有些噁心，甚至嘔吐這些適得其反的效果
也會對吃藥這件事產生恐懼

不過既然是一個願打一個願哀...
也許板上真的會有人有這種需求也說不定
如果大家想聽到最真實的言論
那麼這種系統也的確能發揮它的作用
在不斷被指出缺點的情況下
以後就會激勵自己更謹慎地發文呢

所以毒舌系統感覺是還滿不錯的...
不喜歡被批評的也沒有理由反對
因為只要貼圖時不要選擇毒蛇就好了嘛~
不用擔心新獸亂嘴砲
要是哪個新獸敢這麼囂張
以後牠在狼版也不用混了...

這篇感覺上，是想要解決狼版目前素質降低的問題
T-Bone大真的是辛苦了
打了那麼多字提出一個很完整的系統
也很詳細地解說了可能遭遇的問題

恩...至於要補充什麼
如果要施行時真的要多多宣導
對於比較容易受傷的獸也要加強管制
我想不論是發文者還是評論者，都是出自好意
所以其實不會有太大的問題產生的

----------


## 巴薩查

毒舌區不錯啊: P
有時候滿想把圖丟出來給眾獸鞭的
只能說不經一事 不長一識
有些東西鞭了才知道下次要從哪邊改進
另外某些容易受傷的獸...
要在毒舌區發文
必須要先跟管理員申請開通
確定有心理上的準備之後才可以進行發文
並且管制不當發文內容
不過終究還是要看獸拉...
畢竟每隻獸能承擔程度不一樣
不像這隻綠毛的
已經被鞭到沒感覺了(誤

----------


## 卡庫爾

喵哈哈，卡庫爾一向很毒舌，

那麽這次就對毒舌區的點子也來亂批評吧！



作爲初行者 (沒打錯) 的卡庫爾，偶爾發表的作品都可以説是相當糟糕。

爲了希望能夠快速進步當然希望其他人能夠指出不足。

同時另外一些作者可能不太希望聽到太苛刻的批評。

我想這也是毒舌區的提議動機。


但是卡庫爾擔心的是，如果把毒舌設為一個單獨的分類/版面，

會造成一種只有在毒舌區中的作品才會被批評的風氣。



最後卡庫爾還想說，

無論有沒有毒舌分區，請建設性地點評作品，謝謝各位！

----------


## 好喝的茶

嗯，其實作品一發出來，其作者就應該有被批評的心理準備。
如果想接受較激烈的，確切的批評，在作品附註上就可以。

說真的，什麼叫做「毒舌批評」，很難去劃個界線。
有時候不想作者的處女作就遭受打擊，自信心受損，難免會避諱很多尖銳的用詞。
有時候卻是「言者無心，聽者有意」，明明只是良心建議，卻遭受反擊。
真正要批評得恰到好處，談何容易。

與其要設置毒舌區，不如教導用戶如何批評和接受批評。
不過如果T-Bone的原意就是這樣，那我很贊同XD

----------


## J.C.

我基本上是不贊成 因為如果需要意見 在發圖時說明就可以了
增加毒舌區 其實沒有很大的意義 
反而會把能接受批評的 跟喜歡批評的人做明顯區分
因為喜歡批評的永遠只有那些
而能接受的也永遠只有那些
到時候可能會變成一種情況:
樂園有一群人 變成批評專家
每次他們出來鞭人 大家就會很害怕
久而久之這群批評專家也會成為一種勢力
尤其毒舌這個名詞 具有負面印象
好像非要評論的人寫的很狠一樣

這讓我想到台灣有些綜藝節目會請業餘的人來唱歌表演 然後請一批專家講評
有些專家就很毒舌 會把對方說到哭出來
結果因為這種刺激性內容反而讓觀眾很愛看 
那些毒舌的評論者反而因此很出名
我可不希望樂園變成這樣

另外我覺得獸迷的素養還不夠 無論是哪一方
人人皆有私心 連我們的版主或多或少有私心就可以知道
所以這區可能會被濫用 用來攻擊自己不喜歡的對象

我覺得樂園應該要創作風氣很興盛
但不是一個嚴肅的繪畫訓練網站
想要好好學畫的 自然會去找自己需要的東西 而不是什麼都要指望樂園

頂多 在繪圖切磋版另開一個新分類 
讓希望自己的作品確實能得到意見的人發表
然後大家提出具體的修改意見
但是如果發圖者針對自己的作品內容寫的不清楚 就會被丟到原創區
而發表意見的人寫的很籠統 就會被砍

另外這個區 不能叫毒舌區
討教 還差不多


有沒有感覺我這篇回應不太客氣? 會不會感覺不太舒服?
這就是沒有經過修飾 最直接的意見
一般人都是對別人毒舌可以 別人對自己毒就感覺很不好
所以大家可以先模擬一下這種感覺 是不是真的願意接受這種毒舌區的出現

----------


## BAKA

那麼~在原創區的分類多個評圖選項如何? 
當有獸希望有人評論圖時只要分類到評圖選項即可 
我不大建議用毒舌區 
這樣會因為做出太嚴厲的評論而把獸嚇跑 

我覺得適當的批評與讚美是必要的 
那才是會讓一個畫圖者有想繼續畫圖的動力 
如果只是單純的指出缺點而沒有讚美的話 
會讓想畫圖的動力消失  

所以我建議在原創區的部份 多一個評圖的選項 
這樣既不會批評太過嚴厲 也能同時指出缺點及改進之處

----------


## T-Bone

"毒舌"這個字眼可能太過強烈,太過極端.如有覺得不適,T-Bone先在此謝罪
感覺上會造成互相攻堅,絕非本願.(毒舌一詞來自電視電影文化)

T-Bone只是希望可以建議一個比較真誠的構通方式而已
或是給予新手作者能有個比較明確的指引.

也希望各位不要有先入為主的觀念"毒舌"就是不留情面不留餘地的意思
誠實是主要訴求.這也是一種接受過時間考驗的規則.

T-Bone肚子裡的墨水不多,造成誤會的部分要請多包含~
希望有其他想法的請多多反應

----------


## Red.K熾仔

如果像T-BONE所說的，有個可以接受指教的地方
若是有考量到討論的禮儀，那基本上應該沒什麼好反對

不過，建議分區不要用「毒舌區」，感覺壓迫感太重

就好像要應徵一間公司，上面徵才公告大剌剌的寫著
「徵求天下奇材」，我想再有才華的人看到大概都會
踱步不前...

如果這個分區的批評者們能做到激勵又不傷害創
作者的動力，那麼也沒什麼不好  :Mr. Green:  

另外，如果是求教的話
這裡應該也有一個叫做「繪圖切磋」的地方
那裡應該也有相同的功用不是嗎@@?

----------


## LongTzai

「毒舌」區…
不知為何…
在下看到這兩個字時，心裡就很不舒服…
攻擊性一向都很容易被激起的在下，很想把充滿殺氣的眼光向發起這篇文章的樓主瞄準呢…
呵呵！
要真誠對待彼此嘛？　有兩種～
　　1. 不經過修飾，不站在對方的感受去想，直接把話衝出口！（就像父母責罵子女一般）
　　2. 經過修飾，有站在對方的感受去想，再用妳(你)自己的喜好風格去講話。


在下說話很毒嗎？是不是比一般的網友還毒呢？
那我要告訴您…
"只要有心，獸獸都可以非常非常極端的毒舌"


　　「毒舌」一詞會誤導大眾，使大眾以為「毒舌就是毒舌」因而「毒舌之」…
最後真的造成「毒舌風氣」，最終一發不可收拾！

附加的無意義碎碎念…

    然後偉大的版主就只好扮黑臉去處決那些毒舌份子…然後就會有一堆人罵版主獨裁…（呼～＝　＝"）    
    



　　設版規，規定「我們對畫不對獸」？
ＮＯ～
有心(不友善私心)者，他還是會去鑽法律漏洞。
等這種事發生後，只會讓場面變得麻煩，又惹得自己一肚子悶氣！


　　所以在下也反對「毒舌」一詞。
不過對於「特別評論區」嗎…
我暫時沒意見。




PS: 提醒一下～
「繪圖切磋」該版主要目的是*教學*，而非*發表作品*吧？

----------


## 舒跑貓

毒舌區不錯啊 有人評總比沒人回應好 …(默)
不過還是叫指教版比較好(拖)

我是覺得可以像某版一樣採會員制 設立會員規範 想要進入就申請
如果違反規範可以先警告 再犯就踢出群組之類的
另外版主可能需要找比較有公信力的人就是了…

----------


## 狼王白牙

優良的毒舌說實在是不多見，
 J.C. 在上面就親自示範了針對這篇文章毒舌的模樣 (你要毒蛇馬上就給你一條 XD)
感覺是不是不同於平常時的感受呢？ 

突然被糾正並且可能對方有敵意的預期心裡下，自己首先會先升起防禦心
這時即使意見是好意，如果良藥苦口卻根本不想吞嚥, 就抹煞美意了

根據我對於國內外獸迷的了解，這種區域在樂園是不太適合成立的
獸迷圈不是一個和平的安樂窩, 不妨慢慢去體會

我們絕對希望版友不只有單純讚美，也應該把怎樣作才能更好告訴對方
但我們沒有足夠的導師去導正錯誤的毒舌, 
所以我們可以請贊同者先到目前的版面示範一下. 何謂正確的毒舌

相信正確的毒舌不會違反版規, 也不至於須要成立專版才是

對了, 同時希望作者如果有心裡準備受到批評以求進步, 應該主動表明意願
如果自己不想進步而只想獲得讚美, 那就另當別論了

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

我認為是"沒辦法"設置。

如此的作用方式，在Komica與2ch這種"匿名"公布欄可以成立，
但狼之樂園畢竟是會員制的網站，
造成小團體與紛爭的可能性過大(基於平均素質問題)，
甚至還無法到討論必要性的地步。(嘆)

而且正如J.C.桑所言，
狼之樂園畢竟不是專門的繪畫網站，
繪師的程度也參差不齊，
過於專業的評論在某些狀況下也是無足輕重。

不過關於BAKA桑的提案我倒是覺得不錯，
也可以省著發表者在標題中闡述需要評論。

另外突然發現得一點是，
繪圖切磋區跟原創區的性質應該是相關聯的，
但版面位置卻差好多，
是否將其般移至角色交流繪區下方，
讓繪畫相關主題群聚在一起會比較好呢？
總覺得可能有些人根本忘記這個版面的存在了。(汗)

以上淺見。

----------


## 那岐

閱讀力異常的Nagi終於看完了....
（我居然看了1小時啊冏）


在下同意J.C.的說詞
也同意BAKA的想法。

雖然樂園一直趨向於把大家捧的高高
這應該算是一種鼓勵，我覺得這也沒什麼不好
至於毒舌的部份，也許大家一開始覺得新鮮，
久而久之應該就不在會有獸去發表了

對一位初試繪畫的獸友來說，會想發在被大家鼓勵的板還是毒舌呢？

有些獸友可能會抱持：你自己也不會畫，你批評什麼。


沒有說批評板不好，只是覺得這樣太容易打擊獸有的自信心
畢竟毒舌這倆字太過於沈重

BAKA提議的評圖部份，如果是一個"分類"，
讓大家進去只能有評圖，我覺得這樣是OK



至於在下的想法是
在下曾經在其他論壇辦過一種叫【擂台】的形式遊戲
雙方（或多方）下（參與）戰帖同意之後畫同樣主題的畫作之類，然後請大家評筆
不需要評誰畫的好或是誰比較強
而是讓大家評各位畫者的優點，或可加強的部份

而參加者本身也可以參考同類型的主題，其他獸是怎麼詮釋、怎麼畫怎麼構圖等等

同樣是刺激繪師變強，應該友很多方法，不知各位看法如何。

----------


## BAKA

請容許在下毒舌範例ˊWˋ 
當然這是以我的觀點去評的 
會評的更毒的大有人在  


毒舌區模擬發文 
============ 
各位好~這是我最近畫的CG圖~ 
是.hack//G.U的擬人 
請各位幫我看看吧 
 

回覆:   

眼睛有點大小眼  

脖子太粗了!肩膀跟手臂連結的地方也很奇怪.... 

鎖骨也不見了!還有啊!你的胸部會不會長太上面了點啊?  

還有那個右手的手指,骨頭不會長這麼上面!

身體好長!下盤感覺跟上半身接不起來! 

如果硬是要接起來的話 那麼這女的一定是個大屁股 

皮膚的顏色也讓人感覺髒髒的 建議上色時最好不要帶灰 

那麼!請多加油 
=======================回覆結束 
大致上就是這種感覺吧?

----------


## LongTzai

真不錯～！
我最喜歡這種會實際行動的實際家。


讓我來主觀分析「哪個是毒舌？哪個是客觀評論？」
（藍色字為在下的解說）





> 回覆:   
> 
> 眼睛有點大小眼  
> 
> 脖子太粗了!肩膀跟手臂連結的地方也很奇怪.... 
> 
> 鎖骨也不見了! （以上OK,）還有啊!你的胸部會不會長太上面了點啊?  （說話語氣有稍微傷到畫者,） 
> 
> 還有那個右手的手指,骨頭不會長這麼上面! （修整一下語氣就OK）
> ...

----------


## T-Bone

可能大家沒注意到一點是...

毒舌評論是採"自願式"的...

BAKA樣所提供的範本(為了這個意見而畫的嗎?超感動的T=T)
通常來講,具備一定水準的作著,已經不需要他人來毒舌
也不太可能願意給人家來毒舌,或是會有他人願意來毒舌

T-Bone是覺得這個意見應該是有幫助的
不然我也不會冒著被眾獸圍剿的風險,提出這個餿主意啦=v=

狼王已經做出最後的裁示了,T-Bone也願意服從
也感謝各位的意見跟指正(第一次這麼被受關愛T=T,下次多提一些歪主意好了)

對於BAKA樣的毒舌,我會選擇"怎麼是個女的阿,請砍掉重練 = ="

----------


## tsume

其實我也認為不要有毒舌區
就跟大家說的一樣
可能會傷很多獸的心
也可能會變成筆戰
基本上只要大家都願意對別獸的作品熱心進行評論就好
其實沒太大必要成立專區

T-Bone 提這想法大概是因為很多獸的作品都沒獸回覆吧?
你的想法其實我也是贊同的
但現實總是跟想的不一樣
所以還是......

我認為
教導大家多多回覆別獸的作品
應該更重要

----------


## LongTzai

> 對於BAKA樣的毒舌,我會選擇"怎麼是個女的阿,請砍掉重練 = ="


（大怒）
這是性別歧視！！

----------


## BAKA

> 可能大家沒注意到一點是...
> 
> 毒舌評論是採"自願式"的...
> 
> BAKA樣所提供的範本(為了這個意見而畫的嗎?超感動的T=T)
> 通常來講,具備一定水準的作著,已經不需要他人來毒舌
> 也不太可能願意給人家來毒舌,或是會有他人願意來毒舌
> 
> T-Bone是覺得這個意見應該是有幫助的
> ...


只是從自己畫的圖中選張比較好評的而已XD 
如果是要毒舌而出來的圖會畫出更多缺點(?) 

還有關於最後一句呀~ 
這已經不是屬於毒舌範圍了 而是筆戰的導火線喔(甜笑) 

所謂毒舌的評論不應該針對性別而來 
這樣只會增加不必要的漫罵 
應該是針對人物的骨架 結構 上色等等方面來評 
如果連性別問題都列入毒舌考量的話 那不開為妙(攤手)

----------


## T-Bone

我沒有那個意思啦.........

----------


## LongTzai

> 我沒有那個意思啦.........


所以講話有時候真的要多站在她(他)獸的角度去思考（講話不容易呢～）

沒關係，我們原諒你！
只要把那句話編輯掉即可 ＝　＝

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 我認為是"沒辦法"設置。
> 
> 如此的作用方式，在Komica與2ch這種"匿名"公布欄可以成立，
> 但狼之樂園畢竟是會員制的網站，
> 造成小團體與紛爭的可能性過大(基於平均素質問題)，
> 甚至還無法到討論必要性的地步。(嘆)


不過我認為這些"匿名"的保護下所達到的，成員均可以無法無天的發表不見得是正確資訊,
甚至完全不需要對著作權, 對於道德, 甚至法律負責任的地方
這些地方的"毒舌" 應該不是這個主題內所需要的， 對於被毒蛇者還是有好處的 "嚴厲評論"

我工作的地方也算是大企業，也有開設匿名的討論區讓員工無所顧忌的談論
這個時候才會知道人性在完全無限制的地方，是怎麼顯露出，較為黑暗的一面..

跟一個受到有能版主管理的毒蛇區 (舉例: 巴哈牡特Flamewar版) 是無法相提並論的
會員制網站當然也可以成立這種地方，優點是會員畢竟還是有實體帳號
或多或少都會克制自己而不完全失序





> 另外突然發現得一點是，
> 繪圖切磋區跟原創區的性質應該是相關聯的，
> 但版面位置卻差好多，
> 是否將其般移至角色交流繪區下方，
> 讓繪畫相關主題群聚在一起會比較好呢？
> 總覺得可能有些人根本忘記這個版面的存在了。(汗)


這是個不錯的點子，值得跟站務總管討論討論  謝謝優秀的意見

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

其實T-Bone說的有好有壞

壞處也就是佔空間  
這是很多人都想的到的

但好處卻很多
我建議去這看看     他们所用的就差不多是這樣了
小哈工作坊 Vovo2000.com 
http://vovo2000.com/phpbb2/

還不錯     有在裡面發過文
他们有評論區
你要有心裡準備在發文   
差不多就是這樣

----------


## zzz8519

不太贊成

開放的話，會不會淵淵相報

變成一個像無政府區一樣的地方

因為毒舌不太好界定

只能由人自行斷定，如果要做陪審團之類的，又很麻煩

----------

